# Just bought mk3 black edition



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Glacier white
Comfort and sound pack
Technology pack
Should be with me within 3 weeks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

tristan2 said:


> Glacier white
> Comfort and sound pack
> Technology pack
> Should be with me within 3 weeks


Congrats hope the weeks don't drag in!


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

What colour interior have you chosen. Only 21 more sleeps fellow soooooon go


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking to get a dashcam fitted,any recommendations


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Blueskysea B1m.

Great unobtrusive camera


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

tristan2 said:


> Looking to get a dashcam fitted,any recommendations


We put this ThinkWare deal into my partners Giulietta QV with a couple of polarising filters and it works great. I initially went for a cheap Amazon model to dip my toe in the water but next time will fit this as well. It helps as I hardwired mine myself as many moons ago that was my line of work.

*Edit* while the deal came with the GPS we did not install it. My partner can be as enthusiastic as anyone behind the wheel and we opted to leave it out.


----------



## kfong (May 9, 2020)

Is the extra equipment in the black edition all cosmetic/exterior parts?


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

kfong said:


> Is the extra equipment in the black edition all cosmetic/exterior parts?


Yes it is


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations, sounds like a lovely car


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's now at the PDI centre,so hopefully next week


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

tristan2 said:


> Looking to get a dashcam fitted,any recommendations


Fitted a top end Nextbase in both my cars, Doddle to wire in and fit them. Both have been excellent and image quality is fantastic, night or day


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to get a dashcam fitted,any recommendations
> ...


2nd vote for Nextbase - quality cameras with great features.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Model is a 522GW (had to go check that, LOL)

Don't be scared to wire in yourself. If I can do it, anyone can. The only thing I would recommend is a set of plastic trim lifters, which you can get for peanuts off Amazon. They make a huge difference to the job and obviously don't damage the trim when tucking wires away.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've got the nextbase522 with two cameras, I got Halfords to fit it good job as the first one broke just before it went out of warranty. So they upgraded it to the latest one with bigger sd card and much better quality cameras and fitted it again.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh wow. Three weeks?! I got told September last week. 

Congratulations dude!


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

dids66 said:


> I've got the nextbase522 with two cameras, I got Halfords to fit it good job as the first one broke just before it went out of warranty. So they upgraded it to the latest one with bigger sd card and much better quality cameras and fitted it again.


Doors the rear camera show on the front cameras screen? I ask because I was looking and thought it might help with reversing


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

It does show on the screen, you can have part showing or all the screen but I wouldn't use it for reversing.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

dids66 said:


> It does show on the screen, you can have part showing or all the screen but I wouldn't use it for reversing.


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> Oh wow. Three weeks?! I got told September last week.
> 
> Congratulations dude!


It was a car that was already built on its way it the UK=more discount
Collect on Wednesday


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

tristan2 said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow. Three weeks?! I got told September last week.
> ...


Congratulations. I hopefully collect mine next week. I don't know about you but the wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you don't use it as a support for reversing, it's useless



dids66 said:


> It does show on the screen, you can have part showing or all the screen but I wouldn't use it for reversing.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

RAB said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ace McCloud said:
> ...


Yeah Wednesday can't come soon enough 
How do you post photos on this site


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

The rear facing camera is not useless, would you drive looking at the forward facing camera. Its there to record if someone rear ends you nothing more like the other camera.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking to get the Thinkware 770 or 800 pro 2 camera fitted


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

tristan2 said:


> I'm looking to get the Thinkware 770 or 800 pro 2 camera fitted


Hi,
Just fitted my Nextbase dashcam to my TTS today.
Mine is left hand drive car - being in Abu Dhabi - so fusebox is on drivers side beneath the steering column (rather than in the glovebox on right hand drive cars).
I bought a camera wiring kit that included the piggyback fuse that I used on the switched fuse 40.
The only tricky bit was finding an earth bolt for the negative wire!
In the end - I needed to remove the plastic trim on the door pillar and fixed the wire to a bolt that I found behind that trim!.
I hid camera behind the rear view mirror.

































Cheers
Steve


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Can I just ask, why would you actually have a 'dash cam' on an Audi TT which is to all and intents purpose a sports car? Do you have a lot of accidents or collisions in your country? Problem drivers? Fictitious accidents? Insurance scams? If none of these, I wouldn't want MYSELF recording my OWN driving, if you get my drift.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Can I just ask, why would you actually have a 'dash cam' on an Audi TT which is to all and intents purpose a sports car? Do you have a lot of accidents or collisions in your country? Problem drivers? Fictitious accidents? Insurance scams? If none of these, I wouldn't want MYSELF recording my OWN driving, if you get my drift.


Hi,
A few months back my wife was involved with a hit & run accident in her car.
We fitted a dashcam to her car and then a few weeks back a delivery motorbike drifted into the side of her car on a corner.
In this country - you need to call a special number everytime you have an accident and they attend the scene and immediately adjudicate who was at fault.
The driver at fault gets a fine (around $100) and their insurance company pays for the damage.
Having the dashcam really helped to prove who was at fault in this accident and easily paid for itself!
I then just bought exactly the same camera for my car and fitted it yesterday.
We elect not to record sound on each camera - to protect our privacy.
I don't care if my driving is recorded - it's down to me how I choose to drive!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Am I able to fit a gecko air freshener to the vents at all?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Steve2017TTS said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can I just ask, why would you actually have a 'dash cam' on an Audi TT which is to all and intents purpose a sports car? Do you have a lot of accidents or collisions in your country? Problem drivers? Fictitious accidents? Insurance scams? If none of these, I wouldn't want MYSELF recording my OWN driving, if you get my drift.
> ...


Ah, right. I see the imperative need for a camera now. Hope you have a bit more luck from now on eh.


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

tristan2 said:


> Am I able to fit a gecko air freshener to the vents at all?


Yes, you are :0)


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Collection day tomorrow and it's bloody raining


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Enjoy your first day.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't forget the pics!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

tristan2 said:


> Collection day tomorrow and it's bloody raining


Hopefully, the car will be in the showroom so you can do a proper inspection.
Good luck. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Collected


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

tristan2 said:


> Collected


Nice one, hope it stayed dry for the trip home :0)


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Should I be able to get Apple car play on my TT?


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't think Apple CarPlay is an option.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

tristan2 said:


> Should I be able to get Apple car play on my TT?


It is part of _Audi Smartphone Interface_, which i believe is now standard on new TT's (it used to be an extra cost option).
So yes, you should have it. Whether it is worth having is another question..


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

tristan2 said:


> Should I be able to get Apple car play on my TT?


Try plugging in your phone cable to the usb in the front cubby and if you have it, it'll appear on your dashboard.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I be able to get Apple car play on my TT?
> ...


Ok that's super interesting because when I asked the dealer I was told that it wasn't part of the options. My dealer is starting to be a little clueless!


----------



## LdPen (Jul 9, 2020)

I brought a MK3 built in March 2020 and was also told that smartphone interface wasn't an available option so I needed to get the tech package.
My dealer told me that it's *just* become available as an option to now retrofit for £300 
Does anyone know if that's true?

Was it not available as an option until just recently in 2020? 
Thanks


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey. Just a quick question. Does your black edition come with the strobing front indicators? Like the rear ones?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

LdPen said:


> I brought a MK3 built in March 2020 and was also told that smartphone interface wasn't an available option so I needed to get the tech package.
> My dealer told me that it's *just* become available as an option to now retrofit for £300
> Does anyone know if that's true?
> 
> ...


I looked on the UK configurator (spec = Black Edition 40 TFSI) and it says that Audi Smartphone Interface is now standard. It was a £250 option (separate to the Technology Pack) when I bought my TTS Black Edition back in 2018.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Ace McCloud said:


> Hey. Just a quick question. Does your black edition come with the strobing front indicators? Like the rear ones?


Only if you have matrix headlights I believe.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, front sweeping indicators still only in combo with Matrix


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Blade Runner said:


> LdPen said:
> 
> 
> > I brought a MK3 built in March 2020 and was also told that smartphone interface wasn't an available option so I needed to get the tech package.
> ...


I plugged in my phone vis usb Apple car play didn't come up
Not unless I missing something


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

tristan2 said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > LdPen said:
> ...


Did you follow the instructions in the user manual? If the prompt does not pop up when you first connect your phone, you should be able to set it up up via Connection Manager. I am an Android user, but it appears that you need an iPhone 5 with lightning connector (whatever that is..) or later.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I will look into it


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't get it to work and the charging cradle not charging my iPhone 7 Plus or the wife's 11 pro


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

tristan2 said:


> I can't get it to work and the charging cradle not charging my iPhone 7 Plus or the wife's 11 pro


Hi,
I believe the smartphone interface (which I have on my 2017 TTS) and wireless charging are two different things in a TT!
You need the Audi Phone Box (9ZE) option for wireless charging
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

My iPod 8 charges fine when out of its case. Induction charging needs no barriers. As regards Apple Play - I have never seen it come up in my car or seen it as an option in connection manager.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

As for wireless charging it's iPhone 8 and above so my phone won't work,must try the wife's again


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anybody with a 2020 black edition confirm the Apple car play before I take the car to the dealer


----------



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

Can't get Apple car play to work on mine, I've got the technology pack with the phone box. We've also got a new A1 with Apple car play which is handy for Spotify. The TT seems to connect as a normal phone and not a smart phone?


----------



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

tristan2 said:


> Anybody with a 2020 black edition confirm the Apple car play before I take the car to the dealer


Did you get to the bottom of your Apple car play, still can't figure mine out. I've read the manual several times


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Paul.3177 said:


> tristan2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody with a 2020 black edition confirm the Apple car play before I take the car to the dealer
> ...


Got in contact with Audi uk,it's not on the car,needs to be activated by Audi at your own cost


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

How much did you pay?


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> How much did you pay?


I didn't pay as I told Audi uk it's listed on the car on the Audi TT Black Edition web page


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

tristan2 said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > How much did you pay?
> ...


Can you link that to me please? I'm actually going in on Monday so this would be super useful! Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the same issue my RS which I just collected regarding wireless charging and car play.

Just waiting to hear back from my dealer. They originally tried to suggest it was not on the car when I collected it.


----------



## TT_girl1903 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi

I am new to the forum and have just purchased a new 2020 Black edition and when I bought the car the dealership sent me the spec and it said it included the Audi Smartphone Interface as standard. I picked the car up two weeks ago and spent hours trying to get the Apple CarPlay to work as I couldn't see anything in the MMI to enable it to work. I phoned Audi technical and they said it isn't on the car. I have been back to the dealership and also Audi Customer services and they said it only became standard on the Black Edition from 1st July on the '2021' edition. I feel a little cheated as it clearly stated it was 'standard' when I purchased it from the dealership. Audi Customer services have said it was only standard on the vorsprung edition. Has anyone else got a 2020 Black edition (or other) with the Audi smartphone interface in it? Any help will be appreciated. They said it can't be retrofitted now. I also purchased the Tech pack. I love my new car though


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

As noted I had the same issue on my RS and have since found out it's only standard on the 2020 model.

Smart phone integration can defiantly be retrofitted it's one of the main offerings from a number of groups. I am actually getting it added to my car tomorrow afternoon.

If the advert clearly stated it had the option then you should have some recourse. I would defiantly push the dealer on this point.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

TT_girl1903 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum and have just purchased a new 2020 Black edition and when I bought the car the dealership sent me the spec and it said it included the Audi Smartphone Interface as standard. I picked the car up two weeks ago and spent hours trying to get the Apple CarPlay to work as I couldn't see anything in the MMI to enable it to work. I phoned Audi technical and they said it isn't on the car. I have been back to the dealership and also Audi Customer services and they said it only became standard on the Black Edition from 1st July on the '2021' edition. I feel a little cheated as it clearly stated it was 'standard' when I purchased it from the dealership. Audi Customer services have said it was only standard on the vorsprung edition. Has anyone else got a 2020 Black edition (or other) with the Audi smartphone interface in it? Any help will be appreciated. They said it can't be retrofitted now. I also purchased the Tech pack. I love my new car though


I've just purchased a 2020 black edition and mines the same no Apple car play


----------



## TT_girl1903 (Aug 6, 2020)

TT_girl1903 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum and have just purchased a new 2020 Black edition and when I bought the car the dealership sent me the spec and it said it included the Audi Smartphone Interface as standard. I picked the car up two weeks ago and spent hours trying to get the Apple CarPlay to work as I couldn't see anything in the MMI to enable it to work. I phoned Audi technical and they said it isn't on the car. I have been back to the dealership and also Audi Customer services and they said it only became standard on the Black Edition from 1st July on the '2021' edition. I feel a little cheated as it clearly stated it was 'standard' when I purchased it from the dealership. Audi Customer services have said it was only standard on the vorsprung edition. Has anyone else got a 2020 Black edition (or other) with the Audi smartphone interface in it? Any help will be appreciated. They said it can't be retrofitted now. I also purchased the Tech pack. I love my new car though


Spoke to Audi customer services and dealership again today. They think they may be able to retrofit it for me now hopefully - will find out next week!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're better off without it, its worthless on the TT. you need a telescope to see it in the small centre window, the controls suck and the integration is just not like it is on the newer audis.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> You're better off without it, its worthless on the TT. you need a telescope to see it in the small centre window, the controls suck and the integration is just not like it is on the newer audis.


Having just having had it retrofitted I am much happier. I agree it's small but Still bigger than a phone as I still much prefer Waze to Audi's system. Especially seeing as after 3 years you have to pay just to keep the Audi system it up to date.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Did they just simply upgrade you? Mines 2 weeks old now and I don't have it on my BE either...


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> Did they just simply upgrade you? Mines 2 weeks old now and I don't have it on my BE either...


Not sure if you are asking me. If you are NO Audi did not do it, I went to MAK coding. They did a great job and also added sign recognition as well.

I do agree the image is on the small side but it's still bigger than my phone, also the lack of touch screen makes the controls a bit fiddly but once you are used to it I think it's fine.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks. Would you happen to know a price? Website at all?

I've had a brief check on google but couldn't find anything.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Ace McCloud said:


> Thanks. Would you happen to know a price? Website at all?
> 
> I've had a brief check on google but couldn't find anything.


I am not sure if you are allowed to post links so I have sent you a message.


----------



## Tuscania (Aug 16, 2020)

langlord said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Would you happen to know a price? Website at all?
> ...


Hello just got a TT but in the Philippines - would also appreciate links for how to get Smartphone Connectivity for the TT virtual cockpit. Thanks.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

plenty of remote installers..
going slightly off-topic, where your nick came from?


----------

